# IMAF Camp in Lansing, Michigan



## Brian Johns (Jun 6, 2005)

Folks,

The IMAF, Inc (Dr. Schea) will be having their annual Michigan camp in Lansing, Michigan from June 23rd through the 26th. Master Chuck Gauss will be the camp host this year. For more information, please go to www.modernarnis.net. As usual, this should be a great camp.

Sincerely,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 6, 2005)

What's Mr. Terry Warham been up to these days?

 :asian:


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2005)

Tulisan said:
			
		

> What's Mr. Terry Warham been up to these days?


 Yes, I haven't seen him in ages! I regret not running into him from time to time--what a nice, caring guy!


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 10, 2005)

A bump up as this camp is just two weeks away.

Terry W. still very much with us. He unfortunately has a conflict with the weekend of this year's Michigan camp. Very very cool guy. Arnisador described him perfectly..."what a nice caring guy !"

Take care,
Brian Johns
Columbus, Ohio


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 10, 2005)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> A bump up as this camp is just two weeks away.
> 
> Terry W. still very much with us. He unfortunately has a conflict with the weekend of this year's Michigan camp. Very very cool guy. Arnisador described him perfectly..."what a nice caring guy !"
> 
> ...



Make sure he knows we still miss him, and wish him the best


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 10, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Make sure he knows we still miss him, and wish him the best



Rich,

I sure will do that the next time I see him or hear from him via e-mail !    

Hope that all is going well with you with regard to training !

Take care,
Brian


----------



## Cruentus (Jun 11, 2005)

Rich Parsons said:
			
		

> Make sure he knows we still miss him, and wish him the best



Yes...send him my regards as well!

Paul


----------



## Rich Parsons (Jun 11, 2005)

Brian Johns said:
			
		

> Rich,
> 
> I sure will do that the next time I see him or hear from him via e-mail !
> 
> ...




Yes it is thank you. And I will send you a PM of some details :~) So as not to go too far off topic here. 

The Michigan Camp was always lots of fun. I should be on a Motor cycle trip and unable to stop by or attend, but those that can should check it out. 

 :asian:


----------



## Dan Anderson (Jun 11, 2005)

Hi Brian,

Have a great camp and tell the crew Hi for me.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Brian Johns (Jun 11, 2005)

Dan Anderson said:
			
		

> Hi Brian,
> 
> Have a great camp and tell the crew Hi for me.
> 
> ...



Hey Dan,

I will certainly do that and pass along your regards. Good luck at your upcoming NC camp. I'd like to see a review of that camp when you get back.

Take care,
Brian


----------

